

Ask YC: Do You Use Metasearch Engines? - devin

The blind results from Bing/Yahoo/Google left me scratching my head.  The subtle differences between the results sparked my interest in metasearch engines.<p>Have you used any metasearch engines?  What was your experience?
======
swolchok
Tried out duckduckgo briefly. Switching to a Chromium alpha kind of killed
that as there's no way to customize the search engine yet.

